# Impossible d'envoyer des messages avec Mail et Wanadoo.fr



## insolite11 (18 Octobre 2010)

Depuis quelques jours, je ne peux plus répondre aux mails que je reçois, ni en envoyer.
Par contre, je reçois bien tous les mails qu'on m'envoie.
Une fenêtre grisée "MAIL" s'ouvre et dit : impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.wanadoo.fr (modifier le message /  envoyer plus tard / essayer avec le serveur sélectionné).
J'ai vérifié tous les paramêtres du compte, RAS... 
Help !
Merci.


----------



## Aliboron (18 Octobre 2010)

Essaye peut-être avec smtp.orange.fr ou sinon, jette un oeil aux nombreux fils des ces derniers jours qui traitent de problèmes voisins...


----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, ou de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Octobre 2010)

Tu as peut être bien la réponse là:
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/pb-mail-envoi-471022.html
En remplaçant "orange" par "wanadoo"
Bonne chance.


----------

